# Fallon Ambulance



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This is what I started with.

















and the rear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Not bad at all.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

very nice! you nailed it from the pics i gave!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Swet, now you just need to put it on it's side. :-D


Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

sweet 
nice job : )


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sweet, now you just need to put it on it's side. :-D


:L:


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

looks good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

AWESOME !!!!!!!!

Now if you could just make the drivers head spin in circles and have the PA say RED RUM. RED RUM. LOL


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

wgciv said:


> :L:





USMCMP5811 said:


> Sweet, now you just need to put it on it's side. :-D


i'm working on a good come back..... I swear...


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah, i still got nothing


----------

